
Show HN: RocketBlitz – A multiplayer space shooter built with Node and Angular - rayboy1995
https://rocketblitz.com/
======
jrepin
Nice of you to add the "Play as a guest" option.

~~~
rayboy1995
Thanks, I hate registering for stuff with out actually knowing anything about
it.

